# Our Bessie has damp - anyone else experienced this?



## haggisbasher

Damp was found in our E495 last year but him indoors did not do anything about it! This August damp was registered again in the crockery cupboard above the sink and in the panel to the left of the sink. Was devastated as we never use our toilet/shower and when I cook I always open the roof windows and the window beside the sink. Also very very careful with water around sink - dishes are aLways washed at campsite sinks. Also van is stored from Nov - March with a cover on.

Have been told by 'checker' that it was possible that water could have been getting in where awning fitted but as our Bessie is coming up for 6 years old we could not prove this or have any comeback on the dealer.

A salutary lesson has been learned - do not wait until you van is 5 years old before having habitation check.

Just wondering if anyone else with a Bessie has had this problem and perhaps it was not the awning.

Him indoors has sealed the top by the awning fixings where he thinks possible ingress of water. Been in France for 7 weeks - the cupboard wall does not feel spongy to touch now - and will have damp checked out again on our return and hope we have solved the problem but would welcome any comments.


----------



## bognormike

Several people have had damp problems on swifts of a similar age(?) , but that has been the floor.


----------



## Mrplodd

I would strongly suggest that you find out for a fact where this damp is coming from (rather than guess it's the awning)

If you don't cure the leak then you could be looking at a huge repair bill in a short period of time.


----------



## tyreman1

If your going to keep your van it's far better in the long run to spend a few hundred quid getting it sorted professionally,damp doesn't always dry out as I have found to my cost,there's no where for the water to go once it's in the wall cavity and eventually either bubbles the interior wall boarding or if left long enough will show on the outside of your van ( if ally panels).


----------



## hogan

Buy yourself a cheap damp meter and keep checking. If you slowly work out from where you find damp you may find the leak. Remember that water can travel up as well as down. I think it's called capillary action.


----------



## jonegood

Ive been told that swift are introducing a plastic composite floor because they cannot stop them leaking.

Bailey have replaced the wooden part of their wall construction with plastic wood - the much lauded Alutech simply refers to the corners. 

And Eldiss are using new 2 part glue to try and sort their problems.

Its disgraceful, they should make a better product.

You tube have some very enlightening videos on Motorhome construction. Compare the techniques and materials in a german to an an english factory. 

The Winnebago one is also worth a look.

Jon


----------



## haggisbasher

Thank you all for your constructive comments. Co-incidentally have been catching up on reading back copies of a motorhome magazine and last evening read article on damp. Apparently there is only cause for concern if reading is over a certain percentage. We have no read out on our report and wondering why. 

We intend keeping our van for another couple of years so will resolve prob on return to UK. Even if not keeping we would have to do something as I understand you get nxt to nothing when trading in so would try and sell privately and could not do that if there was damp issue.

Will post details of outcome but meantime thank you all again for taking the time to respond to my message.


----------



## Abacist

If there is a window ear your damp patch it may be that removing the window and re-sealing with sikaflex will do the job.

You should really get it under cover and dry it out before re-fitting and re-sealing otherwise you just lock the loisture in and it will continue to spread and rot wooden frames and soak through the wallboard and stain the inside walls.

The sooner that you can correct a damp patch the better and cheaper it will be to put right.


----------



## haggisbasher

Thanks Abacist - window was checked and seal is okay.


----------



## jonse

*Bessie*

If there is damp it will normaly be wetter below the entry point, if on joint see if there is a alu joint near, if so then its more likly to be the alu trim and the mastic has come un stuck or they did not put all the screws in the trim so movement has broken the seal, had to re do the whole roof side wall trim and re mastic the whole side and replace a few s s screws in the trim that were not fitted , no damp now, Water Needs a entry point and capillary action then takes over and the water flow will increas even quicker, Hope you get It sorted,


----------



## Penquin

Ours leaked into the nearside wall from the awning bracket points after the wind had lifted the whole awning making a small crack above the entry point, it spread down the wall but as it was due to a known incident it was covered by the insurance - it took 4 months to sort out; remove cupboards, remove wall inside, replace wooden frame ensure thoroughly dried out and then refit the whole lot...

Total cost approaching £5k - sp get it checked and keep checking with a low cost but reliable damp meter......

a quick search of e-Bay shows;

http://www.ebay.co.uk/bhp/caravan-damp-meter

and Youtube has guides as to how t use and understand the readings you get e.g. :






DON'T IGNORE IT< the cost will escalate rapidly beyond an economic point....

Dave


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Leaks not confined to coachbuilt vans either, we had a leak onto the seat belts while away, got the steps out on Friday to find that where the central roof panel meets the near side roof panel, the main roof panel and side panels there was a 20mm hole, only covered by mastic, I spent a good half day dragging it all out and resealing it, I intend looking at the off side tomorrow.


----------

